

WhatsApp rolls out end-to-end encryption using TextSecure code - tw6
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/18/7239221/whatsapp-rolls-out-end-to-end-encryption-with-textsecure

======
vxNsr
Honestly this is the most important addition to any messaging app, and totally
justifies being purchased by facebook.

~~~
sarciszewski
Agreed, and if Moxie wrote/reviewed the code, it's probably safe. (That said,
having more eyes look at it is still a good thing!)

------
mtmail
Looks like the URL changed slightly. This works:
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/18/7241011/whatsapp-rolls-
ou...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/18/7241011/whatsapp-rolls-out-end-to-
end-encryption-using-textsecure-code)

------
rainmaking
This is great news and great progress!

One remaining issue: Since the whatsapp binary is closed source, it cannot be
verified that it does what it says.

------
hobarrera
Working link:
[https://whispersystems.org/blog/whatsapp/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/whatsapp/)

------
lgierth
This is a 404 too, like the whispersystems blog post.

~~~
otoburb
It's really strange -- I was literally just reading this and saw the paragraph
at the end of the Verge article implying Moxie's support. Confirmed that it's
404 here too.

>>Still, it took a lot of work to get TextSecure's protocols ready for
WhatsApps hundreds of millions of users. Open Whisper CTO Moxie Marlinspike
says it took six months to get the code ready for such a large deployment,
beginning shortly after WhatsApp was acquired by Facebook. "Most of our
efforts have been focused on making our code easier to consume," Marlinspike
told The Verge. "I've been really impressed with the dedication and commitment
WhatsApp has to the project."

